# Best diaper bag when using Ergo?



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't have any trouble with carrying a diaper bag when I use my one-shoulder carriers. But when I wear the baby in the ergo, I haven't found anything I can comfortably carry. Shoulder bags slip off constantly and trying to wear/take-off/put-on/access things in a backpack with the baby in front is crazy hard.

We are going to the zoo tomorrow for the first time since the new baby was born. I travel lite, but will need to carry a few things: diapers, wipes, camera, phone, wallet, keys, sippy cup. I am planning on wearing the baby in the Ergo and really want to avoid bringing a stroller.

I am thinking about bringing a wheeled backpack and just pulling it behind me. It is way overkill as far as size goes, but I don't really know what else to do.

Any tips for how to easily maneuver a shoulder or backpack diaper bag while babywearing?


----------



## sunpath8 (Mar 2, 2010)

We have an Ergo diaper bag that attaches to the carrier. It's a pad that folds into a bag. I can usually fit 2 diapers and the basics in there. I really love it.
Here's a link to what it looks like:
http://www.ergobabycarriers.com/baby...s/category/CP/

Hope that helps!


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

dress light as you'll likely to get hot! If you are using the front carry, you could use a regular backback or a diaper bag like Petunia Picklebottom's Boxy Backpack- it can be work as a messenger bag, over 1 shoulder or backpack style.

Or get a locker during your trip knowing you'll have to go back for diaper changes, etc.


----------

